# Bottling Skeeter Pee..??



## MrJames (Apr 8, 2012)

I have been following the SP recipe to the letter. My questions is when to bottle. As I look through the glass carboy, I can see bubbles rising from the bottom. SG is at 1.015... Do I let it sit another week??


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes i have only made one batch so far but when i was at 1.015 it was still fermenting. At 1.000 It was done. I had no bubbles coming from the container. 

As everyone else says if the reading stays the same for 3 consecutive days your good to go. 

Good luck !


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 8, 2012)

James, what point are you in your recipe? There are a lot of variations. Are you using Lon's original recipe? If so, you should be past this point...

"(DAY 7-14)Periodically check the SG and record. When SG gets to around 1.050, add the last 3 tsp of nutrient, last 1 tsp of energizer, and the last bottle of lemon juice. Vigorously mix. Wait 48 hour and rack into a clean, sanitized carboy."

...if your wine is in the carboy. Next, it says...

"(DAY 15-28)Allow to ferment dry and for fermentation to stop (SG btw 0.998 and 0.995). Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy. Degas. Add 1/2 tsp potassium metabisulfite, 2 1/2 tsp of potassium sorbate, and the Sparkolloid (follow package directions). Allow to clear for two weeks."

Follow the directions. Wait until the SG drops below 1.000, rack, degas, add the ingredients listed (or their equivalent), and allow 2 weeks to clear. Then...

"Rack to a clean, sanitized carboy, add last 6 cups of sugar (this is what Lon does, sweeten to _your_ taste!) and stir to disolve. Wait two weeks to finish clearing and bottle."

You are at least a month (or so) from bottling! Patience!


----------



## MrJames (Apr 9, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> James, what point are you in your recipe? There are a lot of variations. Are you using Lon's original recipe? If so, you should be past this point...



I am using this recipe: http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=17






dangerdave said:


> "Rack to a clean, sanitized carboy, add last 6 cups of sugar (this is what Lon does, sweeten to _your_ taste!) and stir to disolve. Wait two weeks to finish clearing and bottle."



...I am here...and I can wait another week or five... 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 10, 2012)

One thing to consider is skeeter pee doesn't really improve with aging but you want to be sure that all of your yeast are either dead or removed. If you rush sweetening and bottle you could very well end up with a refermentation.

Rack off after a month or two of aging, add sorbate and sugar. Allow to rest a few weeks to se if there is any refermentation. Then bottle if there isn't any sign.


----------

